# Johnny Catson



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Poor Johnny has been feeling unwell. I got him in for a drop off appointment at our new vet this morning. At least he was feeling well enough in the car to complain! Last night he really had me worried for a little bit. I’ve had him a good while (a little over 8 years), but he’s my first and only cat, and he’s never been sick so this is all new for us. I managed to get some pedialyte into him with a 10 cc syringe last night and he perked up some after that. They’re doing blood work and giving him anti nausea and diarrhea meds, some fluids, and hopefully we will know tomorrow what is going on.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Fingers crossed everything is okay.


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

Johnny, we'll be thinking about you today. good luck


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Hoping for good news - he is a handsome lad.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Poor guy. I hope they figure out the problem and get it resolved quickly.


----------



## Puppy Love (Aug 10, 2015)

Hoping for good results for Johnny. It's so darn hard when they can't tell you what they are experiencing.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Hoping for the best and that Johnny Cat feels better soon🤗


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Ellen, how are you coping while he's at the vet?


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Aw thanks for asking. I’m okay. I was really worrying about him last night because the internet made me feel like I was under-reacting. I spoke to the vet awhile ago, and she really did not seem that worried.


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

When does JC come home?


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Johnny is home now! They called me just as my workday ended. His eyes look so much better! And he went to the water bowl and drank as soon as he got home, so that’s a great sign. 😊 They did warn me that the lab has been overwhelmed so it might be 2 days instead of 1 for the results of the blood test. He is on metro for the next 5 days.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Glad he's perked up! Hoping for good news.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Hope you're feeling better soon Johnny! You are very pretty! 😍


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

All good thoughts for a completely minor issue the metro solves. Johnny is just gorgeous 😍.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I hope he's feeling better soon, and you too .


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

Get well soon 🤗


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Always a worrying time waiting for test results, but definitely promising that he feels so much better already.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Did the results of the blood test come back yet?


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

The vet left me a message on Wednesday afternoon saying Johnny’s liver levels were a little elevated. I was on the phone (work) when she called and called back about 5 mins after but she was seeing a patient then, and I was told she would call me back. Then yesterday morning I called as soon as I could (mid morning-darn work again) and left a message for the vet to call me. Then called again before they closed because I STILL hadn’t heard from anyone. I finally talked to a tech where I voiced my concerns about him still not eating. They offered to do another drop off today. He has been acting more like himself and drinking well, but only licking at wet food (and he is a huge cat-22 lbs last year when he needed to lose a couple pounds). He is 15 lbs now. So he was dropped off this morning. They did subq fluids again, gave him an appetite stimulant, force-fed him some 😞, and he has 3 new medicines, Orbax (antibiotic), Elura (appetite stimulant), and metoclopramide (digestion support?) . After they force fed him, they said he did eat a little on his own, so that’s fantastic. Now my challenge will be getting food in him so I can give him the medicine that he has to take with food. The diagnosis is hepatic lipidosis or fatty liver disease.
Home again, home again, jiggity jig.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hope this improves soon for you all.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Hepatic lipidosis is always a danger for cats who stop eating, especially large ones - dogs can fast for a few days without too many problems, cats can't. It sounds as if you were onto it very quickly, though, which gives him the very best chance of a full recovery. It's essential to keep him eating, or to start tube feeding if he won't, as I am sure your vet will have explained.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

The vet doesn’t seem nearly as worried about him not eating as the internet does, for some reason. He ate a bit yesterday evening and a little again last night. This morning he ate about an ounce of wet food! He was also waiting for me when I got up this morning, ready to talk about our day, which he hasn’t done in several days. I realized how much I’ve missed our conversations!


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Johnny had follow up blood work done today and his liver levels are back to normal. It’s really a relief. He’s being a snuggle bug right now - very rare for him, so I’m just grinning and bearing the claw points that keep poking me!


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm very happy to hear he's feeling better.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

I'm also very happy that he's doing better🤗


----------

